# Introducing The GBATemp App For Android



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

A quick and dirty port of GBATemp.net into an android app!

Screenshots:


Spoiler












Download will be posted soon Hang Tight!!


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

Need Testers on Android 4.4+ Apply below please


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2015)

The image is broken.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> The image is broken.


It is? The image is backed up in my dropbox would it be better for me just to share the link of the picture??


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> It is? The image is backed up in my dropbox would it be better for me just to share the link of the picture??


I dunno, but tryna access the link you used gives me a 403.


Spoiler


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I dunno, but tryna access the link you used gives me a 403.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Here i uploaded to Imugr, let me update OP

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Any better??


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Here i uploaded to Imugr, let me update OP
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Any better??


Yup.

EDIT: When you said quick and dirty, you _really_ meant quick and dirty


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

Is it legal to share the APK here? @Veho


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm on android 5.1 and I'm willing to test


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Is it legal to share the APK here? @Veho


It should be if it's yours.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

SmellyPirateMonkey said:


> I'm on android 5.1 and I'm willing to test


Ok if i give you the APK file you have to swear not to redistribute until i say so

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tomato Hentai said:


> It should be if it's yours.


Let's have @SmellyPirateMonkey test it first so if i need too i can fix any bugs


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Nov 25, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Ok if i give you the APK file you have to swear not to redistribute until i say so
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Sure thing. I'll keep it to myself


----------



## mgrev (Nov 25, 2015)

would u open source it when u r ready? github? cuz i kinda wanna look into it


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

mgrev said:


> would u open source it when u r ready? github? cuz i kinda wanna look into it


I might but if i did it would be after release like maybe a month or two


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Nov 25, 2015)

Playing with it now. All seems working on my end. Will report if there's any problems


----------



## mgrev (Nov 25, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> I might but if i did it would be after release like maybe a month or two


understand that lol. Great work btw!


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

mgrev said:


> understand that lol. Great work btw!


thank you 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SmellyPirateMonkey said:


> Playing with it now. All seems working on my end. Will report if there's any problems


I'm glad to here, do you think the rest of the temp will be as satisfied? And mind sharing some screenshots of your own?


----------



## YugamiSekai (Nov 25, 2015)

I would like to apply for testing. I have Android 4.4.3 on Huawei Fusion 3.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

Another task i need a volunteer for make these images transparent and keep them original size and original format please, i have NO IDEA how to make icons transparent...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And this one please


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Nov 25, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> thank you
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Yea it's a nice little app. Here's a couple screenshots


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

kprovost7314 said:


> I would like to apply for testing. I have Android 4.4.3 on Huawei Fusion 3.


Ok let me PM the Apk to you


----------



## mgrev (Nov 25, 2015)

and btw i'd volunteer for testing. i have a samsung galaxy s6 on 5.1 stock rooted with engineering bootloader(leaked) and arter97 kernel


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

mgrev said:


> and btw i'd volunteer for testing. i have a samsung galaxy s6 on 5.1 stock rooted with engineering bootloader(leaked) and arter97 kernel


Ill add you to the PM also


----------



## mgrev (Nov 25, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Ill add you to the PM also


ty


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 25, 2015)

Can I test it?


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Can I test it?


Yes you may, 
And  to everyone else I CAN NOT promise there will be an IOS port only android for now


----------



## mgrev (Nov 25, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Yes you may,
> And  to everyone else I CAN NOT promise there will be an IOS port only android for now


and u need a 99$ licence to publish to appstore. (i dont think ppl would want jailbreak only) and you need a mac/hackintosh to run xcode


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

mgrev said:


> and u need a 99$ licence to publish to appstore. (i dont think ppl would want jailbreak only) and you need a mac/hackintosh to run xcode


Exactly, that is part of the reason why


----------



## mgrev (Nov 25, 2015)

This is the puller i meant


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

mgrev said:


> This is the puller i meant
> View attachment 30385
> 
> 
> View attachment 30386


Weird that doesn't pop up on mine...


----------



## mgrev (Nov 25, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Weird that doesn't pop up on mine...


have you tried swiping from the left?


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

mgrev said:


> have you tried swiping from the left?


Yeah i just found it.. Just everyone leave it alone pls yo guys r gonna have to live with it for now...


----------



## mgrev (Nov 25, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Yeah i just found it.. Just everyone leave it alone pls yo guys r gonna have to live with it for now...


it's cool, u can add the side bar forums thing u have on pc there?


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

mgrev said:


> it's cool, u can add the side bar forums thing u have on pc there?


I dont think so... Sorry for being so difficult lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Ok u guys think its ready for a publish??


----------



## YugamiSekai (Nov 25, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Another task i need a volunteer for make these images transparent and keep them original size and original format please, i have NO IDEA how to make icons transparent...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> And this one please


Do you want the background cut off and just leave the head because I could do that for you.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

kprovost7314 said:


> Do you want the background cut off and just leave the head because I could do that for you.


No i just want to leave it as is

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jack_Sparrow said:


> No i just want to leave it as is


Not to be rude or anything I'm just ready for release


----------



## mgrev (Nov 25, 2015)

yep, release would be ok. as far as testing goes, its faster than firefox/chrome. at least with 8 cores and 3 gb ddr4 lol


----------



## Blue (Nov 25, 2015)

Could I test I've got a Huwaei Ascend Y330 on Android 4.4.2.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

Aqib Ali said:


> Could I test I've got a Huwaei Ascend Y330 on Android 4.4.2.


Testing is over but i'm making a release thread right now! So just wait a minute and you can keep it!


----------



## Blue (Nov 25, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Testing is over but i'm making a release thread right now! So just wait a minute and you can keep it!


Thanks!


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 25, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Testing is over but i'm making a release thread right now! So just wait a minute and you can keep it!


There is a fee for posting apps to the Play Store.


----------



## Blue (Nov 25, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> There is a fee for posting apps to the Play Store.


But installing apks isn't that hard.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> There is a fee for posting apps to the Play Store.


How much?


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> How much?


25$


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> 25$


yuck


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-gbatemp-net-app-for-android.404138/#post-5828004 
Release thread


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 25, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> How much?





Jack_Sparrow said:


> 25$


That's why I didn't post the VILVIL app to it. I'm poor as fuck


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2015)

man it just shows the GBAtemp mobile page. whats the point in that?


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

natanelho said:


> man it just shows the GBAtemp mobile page. whats the point in that?


What else did you expect it to do? Fly you to GBATemp's server storage facility?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



natanelho said:


> man it just shows the GBAtemp mobile page. whats the point in that?


The point is that you can access GBATemp.net from your mobile phone/ android tablet


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> What else did you expect it to do? Fly you to GBATemp's server storage facility?


something like Tappatalk does- use less data to deliver only the needed data- w/o the pictures (in sigs, in the top etc)


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

natanelho said:


> something like Tappatalk does- use less data to deliver only the needed data- w/o the pictures (in sigs, in the top etc)


Dude if you don't like it don't use it. Stop trollin


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Dude if you don't like it don't use it. Stop trollin


not trolling, but requesting new features. I wanna something more then another browser


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

natanelho said:


> not trolling, but requesting new features. I wanna something more then another browser


So you want a newly remodeled GBATemp? Sorry man but don't you think thats asking just a LITTLE much?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> So you want a newly remodeled GBATemp? Sorry man but don't you think thats asking just a LITTLE much?


why much? and not remodeled. lets say this app will keep the pictures (GBATEMP logo etc..) in SD, then use it each time instead of downloading unneeded data, which will dry my data plan slower


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> So you want a newly remodeled GBATemp? Sorry man but don't you think thats asking just a LITTLE much?


I dont think it is


----------



## Lucar (Dec 20, 2015)

Here's a post to show how easy something like this is to create:

http://app.appsgeyser.com/GBATemping

Literally made in 5 minutes with no fucks given. Looks the EXACT SAME as the "Offical" app @Jack_Sparrow posted.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 20, 2015)

Lucar said:


> Here's a post to show how easy something like this is to create:
> 
> http://app.appsgeyser.com/GBATemping
> 
> Literally made in 5 minutes with no fucks given. Looks the EXACT SAME as the "Offical" app @Jack_Sparrow posted.


Thats the app i used lol. Never said it was official and does it really look like i care if you use it?


----------

